# Q-Beam/Spotlight



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I need to rig my new boat with a Q-beam. My favorite way is to cut the wires on a Brinkman Q Beam and hard wire it to the battery with enough cord to reach the bow of the boat. Rechargeables don't run long enough without a charge, and cheaper lights seem to fail on me due to the salt environment. My new boat has a cigarette lighter adapter in the console soI was thinking of trying it, but I have had limited success with the connection with anything other than hard wired to the battery. Just looking for some input. Price is not a factor if you know of a quality light other than Q Beam. Looking for ideas.


----------



## bonedaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

We have always just used a Q-Beam and plugged it into a cigarette lighter (12 vdc) source and it seems to work fine. I actually bought a 6' extension that goes from the 12 vdc to whatever you want to plug into the other end. Great for holding light out to the side away from cc while you are running. Boaters World had them on a clearance rack for 8.00.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Be sure to use di-electric grease on all electrical connections too! This will prevent corrosion and help electrical conductivity...


----------

